# Hunt Tests



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

Does anyone know where I could get some information about hunt tests for the Minot/Bismarck area? the more I train my female lab the more she impresses me and I think that she may have what it takes to succeed at maybe getting a title. I just want to go to an event and get a feel for it to see if it would be something that I could get into.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is a link to EntryExpress, you may have to log in to view, but this will show you all FT and HT dates.

http://www.entryexpress.net/


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

this looks like a good deal for getting into it so you know what to expect from a tests. Jr tests aren't very difficult and a great way to get into the dog games, meet some people, and gain experience.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=67034

I could only find the hunt tests in Minot during july for events near you. https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedIn/e ... ventType=2


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

The only club that is technically in ND is the Minot/Burlington club that is holding a test this July like USA posted. There's also a club just into MN by Moorhead, NDRC, which is a club both myself and USA are a member of that has 2 hunt tests this year and a very active club and great grounds for training. Check out our site www.ndrc.org for dates of a fun run and for test dates.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

There will be a 3 day Nahra test in Minot on June 19-21 at the Minot retriever grounds. PM me if you would like more info

Dan


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

For a junior title what kind of stuff can I expect the dog to do? basically, what i'm trying to say is what kind of work is entailed in the test itself and how difficult is it?


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RHTRET.pdf


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RHTRET.pdf


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

The Minot Retriever Club and Carrie Bush from Ambush Kennels will
be offering a basic hunt test class. The class will be held on
Thursday nights from 7:00 pm. until 9:00 pm. At the conclusion
of the class, participants will be able to participate with their
Retriever in started NARAH and Jr. AKC hunt tests. Minot
Retriever club members will be on hand to help with obedience,
retrieving, introduction to birds, and other hunt test concepts.
Class dates will be as follows:
May 14th
May 21st
May 28th
June 4th
June 11th
June 19th, 20th, 21st Minot Retriever Club NARAH Hunt Test
July 10th, 11,12 - Minot Retriever AKC Hunt Test

The cost of the 5 training sessions will be $50, this will
include one live flyer as well as a Minot Retriever Club
membership. The class will be limited to 12 dogs. To register,
or for additional information contact Ed Sehn at 701-833-7826 or
[email protected].


----------



## Losthwy (Apr 19, 2009)

jawn said:


> For a junior title what kind of stuff can I expect the dog to do? basically, what i'm trying to say is what kind of work is entailed in the test itself and how difficult is it?


AKC Junior is very basic
You will have two land singles and two water singles.
Judges will call you from a holding blind to the line, you will need to remove the lead before heading to the line, Junior dog can wear a flat buckle collar which you can hold if you choose. You will signal the judge when you are ready for the mark. After signaling you must remain quite. Gunners in the field will throw or shoot a bird (almost always a duck). When the judge call "DOG" you can speak/release your dog. When dog returns it MUST deliever to hand and you cannot touch your dog until it has done so. You then repeat the same process for second mark. And hopefully move on to the second series after all the dogs have run, normally water, and do it again.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

One slight change to the above.

When moving from the holding blind to the line you can, and should, have the dog on lead. Also, the dog must walk to the line under control and not on two legs. While the marks are thrown you can and should hold the dog by the flat buckle collar. When the dog returns, the dog isn't required to return to heal but you can take the bird from them immediately so you ensure the bird is returned to hand.

The common thinking to the marks is this:
Marks should be under 100yds in distance and be one of the two, easy to get to but hard to find or hard to get to and easy to find.

Quite often you will see the marks requiring the dog to challenge cover (tall grass) and on the water marks, entry and re-entry from land to water and back to land again are quite common. Those setting up the test should not set up a water test that encourages cheating of the water such as running the shore etc.


----------

